# Who'd a thunk that Grubhub would be the first gig company to announce a bogus "pay increase"



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I got a message from Grubhub yesterday claiming that they have increased driver pay to help pay for rising gas prices.

I've got to say it's the strangest looking "pay increase" I've ever seen. In every way, shape, or form it looks like a pay CUT.

The offers I've received from GH the last 2 days are the consistently lowest they've ever been.

If this what GH considers to be a pay increase I'd hate to see what their pay cut looks like.

Gig company black box pay systems are sort of like Bob Ross' paintings, it's their little world and they can make it any way they want to.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

So I guess you haven't found out the exact amount per mile they're paying now, huh.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I blame the Fed. They raised rates, making it harder for GH to borrow money to pay us. 💩


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> So I guess you haven't found out the exact amount per mile they're paying now, huh.


It doesn't matter what the mileage rate allegedly is because every order under 3 miles or so pays exactly $3.00.

They play with the numbers moving them around so the total payout is always $3.00 for short trips.

Virtually all of their offers pay a putrid average of around $1 per mile, which would indicate that most of their customers are poor tippers. Their could be other reasons as well for the consistently poor offers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So your complaining about a $1 a mile?


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Just received a $332 pay adjustment for this from Grubhub. It’s not letting me cash it out though. Called support, they told me this one is ineligible for instant cash out and that it’d be deposited next week.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> So your complaining about a $1 a mile?


A dollar a mile's BS, bro.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KR23 said:


> Just received a $332 pay adjustment for this from Grubhub. It’s not letting me cash it out though. Called support, they told me this one is ineligible for instant cash out and that it’d be deposited next week.


If it's in the bank, it's not your money.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> A dollar a mile's BS, bro.


Most RS don't even make that.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It's a marketing strategy to get ppl on the road, the pay has not changed in my area and I got the same email too, same ol low pay offers.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> It's a marketing strategy to get ppl on the road, the pay has not changed in my area and I got the same email too, same ol low pay offers.


It said the difference would be through pay adjustments. I just received a $332 pay adjustment for this week.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KR23 said:


> It said the difference would be through pay adjustments. I just received a $332 pay adjustment for this week.


They don't offer any metrics for the pay adjustments. They are trying to conditioning us to accept lower offers.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> They don't offer any metrics for the pay adjustments. They are trying to conditioning us to accept lower offers.


Yeah, it's BS.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> So your complaining about a $1 a mile?


Yeah, I most certainly am.

For the vast majority of delivery markets, being paid $1 per mile is atrocious. It certainly is in mine. That only covers pickup and dropoff. The return trip is unpaid miles.




W00dbutcher said:


> Most RS don't even make that.


Yeah, and it's truly a disgrace that you don't.

Even if you were being paid one dollar per mile it would be mediocre at best. Taxi drivers get paid more than double that amount and much higher per minute rates as well.

This is 2022, not 1992.

So given that $1 per mile is lackluster even for RS, it's much worse for delivery drivers.

Mile per mile, it takes much longer for a delivery driver to drive a mile than it does for a RS driver.

Delivery drivers have to exit their vehicles not once, but twice per delivery. They have to park twice. Often times they have to walk a hundred yards or more to both the restaurants and the customer dropoff.

Restaurants often keep drivers waiting. So do customers at locked apartment buildings and offices when they fail to answer their phones or respond to texts. Apartment building dropoffs can be time-consuming.

When RS drivers with pax in the vehicle get stuck at red lights and traffic jams they get paid for the time (poor rates but at least something). Delivery drivers get nothing for sitting in traffic.

Put all of the above together and you can see that $1 per mile for a delivery is terrible in all but very few markets.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You simply will never get enough paid miles an hour to make a living at $1.

Most delivery vehicles travel about 20 miles in an hour. Much less with waiting and downtime.

So you might get paid for 10 of those miles an hour, once you deduct free pickup and return mileage.

Obviously the only way to gross more than 10$ an hour is to make way more than $1 per mile.

Don't forget to deduct that $5 gas. With companies paying 20 cents a mile, that doesn't cover gas alone.

There is no "pay" for mileage. The pay is the tip. That's it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KR23 said:


> Just received a $332 pay adjustment for this from Grubhub. It’s not letting me cash it out though. Called support, they told me this one is ineligible for instant cash out and that it’d be deposited next week.


I got a $314 pay adjustment, on a friday. I thought the same, but I waited till later in the day, and I was able to instant cash it. What was if for, by the way?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> They don't offer any metrics for the pay adjustments. They are trying to conditioning us to accept lower offers.


I drive for GrubHub. I reject all offers below $8. after a while, they stop offering them to me below that. But, next week, they'll try again, give me one for $7.96 to see if I will take it. I made a mistake one week and accepted one slightly below $8, then I started seeing offers below $7. I deemed to draw the line, if only for a penny, at $8. It's a computer algo, you got to stick to your guns. We get plenty of offers over $8 in my region, so there is no reason to take the ones below it. 

You have to draw the line somewhere.

BTW, UberEats is completely different, and the tipping culture there is different. Customers at UE are used to tipping later. But, you'l be offered something like $8 which includes 'expected tip,' and when you finish the trip, you'll see you only got $5. However, often the tip comes later in the day or night, or next day, even. This is why I prefer GH, because they tip up front. What you see is what you get. No waiting for tips. They can tip later, but it rarely happens. The customers are trained one way, or the other, depending on which delivery app they use.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> BTW, UberEats is completely different, and the tipping culture there is different. Customers at UE are used to tipping later. But, you'l be offered something like $8 which includes 'expected tip,' and when you finish the trip, you'll see you only got $5. However, often the tip comes later in the day or night, or next day, even. This is why I prefer GH, because they tip up front. What you see is what you get. No waiting for tips. They can tip later, but it rarely happens. The customers are trained one way, or the other, depending on which delivery app they use.


You're a little behind the times with Eats. Late-arriving tips all but disappeared after the 2018 system change.



Oscar Levant said:


> I drive for GrubHub. I reject all offers below $8. after a while, they stop offering them to me below that. But, next week, they'll try again, give me one for $7.96 to see if I will take it. I made a mistake one week and accepted one slightly below $8, then I started seeing offers below $7. I deemed to draw the line, if only for a penny, at $8. It's a computer algo, you got to stick to your guns. We get plenty of offers over $8 in my region, so there is no reason to take the ones below it.


You must work in a very unusual market and/or one that has a serious shortage of drivers. 

I've declined various types of offers a zillion times and yet GH keeps sending them to me every time I work. I've seen that same complaint from countless drivers all over social media.

I don't buy your claim that you've "trained" the algo.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Your guys all know uber is the leader in tricks..more rides = more pay even at lower prices. they last move to put us per min. mile whole country was the end. you need to not drive x do black or suv . or my quests this week our high 90 rides @ like $550 last week it was small . thats your gas allowance..more rides more gas..


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UE’s gonna charge people $0.35 _per trip_. Gas surcharge. Per trip. Not per mile.

That way, the customer (if he doesn’t reduce the tip that same $0.35) can feel he’s compensated us for our gas costs.

I’m looking at UE and DD pings and just shaking my head. More orders - people avoiding driving - lots ofno-tips and super-low tips. Pretty depressing. I’m almost sorry I can count.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drive for GrubHub. I reject all offers below $8. after a while, they stop offering them to me below that.


That's weird. I get at least 100 of those a night.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I see an $8 order pop up and I’m like YES! Then it’s OH, it’s for 11 miles. Still sitting in the parking lot.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Now they are making subtle threats 😆


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> You're a little behind the times with Eats. Late-arriving tips all but disappeared after the 2018 system change.
> 
> 
> You must work in a very unusual market and/or one that has a serious shortage of drivers.


DD gets the lion share of drivers in my neighborhood. 


> I've declined various types of offers a zillion times and yet GH keeps sending them to me every time I work. I've seen that same complaint from countless drivers all over social media.
> 
> I don't buy your claim that you've "trained" the algo.


Probably, but I don't get too many below $8. Whether or not it's because I reject all offers below $8, I don't know. I did notice one week, that I accepted one below $8, then I started seeing offers below $7, which I rarely see.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> So your complaining about a $1 a mile?


Most R/S drivers are lucky to get 45 to 72 cents per mile _after accounting for dead miles_. Food delivery is much more profitable on a per mile basis. Factoring in miles, time, and most importantly, _where_ (a dead spot or busy area). An order for me must be a minimum of $1.50/mile AND a minimum of $7.50. Depending on those other factors I may require $2 to $3 per mile to accept the offer.

Those that take $1 per mile (there's plenty of them) are ants that don't make good money and quickly exit stage left!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

With gas prices the way they are, I can't drive for less than $2 a mile. Gas here is $4 a gallon. If I don't make at least $40 a gallon, I'm spending over 10% of my earnings on gas.


----------



## KOScMOS (Jun 24, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> It doesn't matter what the mileage rate allegedly is because every order under 3 miles or so pays exactly $3.00.
> 
> They play with the numbers moving them around so the total payout is always $3.00 for short trips.
> 
> Virtually all of their offers pay a putrid average of around $1 per mile, which would indicate that most of their customers are poor tippers. Their could be other reasons as well for the consistently poor offers.


All day long, I get $2.00 delivery, $1.87 delivery, etc ,etc.... There is NO WAY I would even start my car for that price. Now they have a point system, and if I don't take the deliveries, I get charged a point. So, when my points reach zero, they take away "up-front" addresses. Well, GFY!!! take it all away, I STILL WONT deliver to the cheap-scumbags. In fact, if the delivery has no tip or the tip is under $3.00, It WILL be DECLINED. And if I do end up with a crappy delivery, or a bad business, like to Chick-fil-a, or Dunkin, I will cancel the order instantly. Also, I don't do deliveries from resturants in MALLS. The address is the Mall's address, but there is no description of where in the mall, what floor, suite number, any instructions, etc..... if you think i am going to walk around some giant mall, looking for my pickup, your on drugs.... DECLINED. So in short, you have to pick and choose your deliveries, because Uber is completely clueless. So much so that they even put in a way to force you to take the bad deliveries, instead of getting rid of the DEAD BEAT customers. So we are on strike and for good reason. If I don't get $1.00 per mile, minimum.... My car, its gas, tires, brakes, shocks, oil, and milage, remain in my driveway. $1.00 per mile, simple. so if the delivery is 8.7 miles.. I better be getting $8.70, plus tip. Or you can find another sucker.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

KOScMOS said:


> All day long, I get $2.00 delivery, $1.87 delivery, etc ,etc.... There is NO WAY I would even start my car for that price. Now they have a point system, and if I don't take the deliveries, I get charged a point. So, when my points reach zero, they take away "up-front" addresses. Well, GFY!!! take it all away, I STILL WONT deliver to the cheap-scumbags. In fact, if the delivery has no tip or the tip is under $3.00, It WILL be DECLINED. And if I do end up with a crappy delivery, or a bad business, like to Chick-fil-a, or Dunkin, I will cancel the order instantly. Also, I don't do deliveries from resturants in MALLS. The address is the Mall's address, but there is no description of where in the mall, what floor, suite number, any instructions, etc..... if you think i am going to walk around some giant mall, looking for my pickup, your on drugs.... DECLINED. So in short, you have to pick and choose your deliveries, because Uber is completely clueless. So much so that they even put in a way to force you to take the bad deliveries, instead of getting rid of the DEAD BEAT customers. So we are on strike and for good reason. If I don't get $1.00 per mile, minimum.... My car, its gas, tires, brakes, shocks, oil, and milage, remain in my driveway. $1.00 per mile, simple. so if the delivery is 8.7 miles.. I better be getting $8.70, plus tip. Or you can find another sucker.


That is still too low. I would never accept a 1.00 a mile delivery.


----------

